# Opinion on Budgie beak



## zadesam (Jun 3, 2018)

I am not sure if my budgie's beak is normal or needs to be trimmed. It would be great if someone can help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It's very difficult to tell the actual length of your budgie's beak from a frontal picture. 
Please post a picture of his beak taken from the side.

Given the fact that your budgie is a very young bird, I'm doubtful that the beak is too long at this point in time unless there are underlying nutritional issues.

Have you had your budgie examined by an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up yet? 
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Agree with Deborah that in a young bird it's unlikely that the beak is overgrow and with adequate chewing materials, it should wear normally. If you could take of photo with bird in hand to the side, might help.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

I agree that it's hard to tell with the photos but due to his young age his beak is probably fine. 

More photos would definitely help! 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forum's many budgie articles and "stickies", provided for you in the links above. This will make sure that you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you and your budgie(s) around! :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, :welcome: 

The beak seems normal by the photos provided, but if you’d like to have us confirm for added peace of mind, just show clear side view photos.

We have some valuable information here in our Stickies posts and Articles. Be sure to look through these, as they contain answers to some of the more common questions about budgies.


----------



## zadesam (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the information on various links here on the forum. Really appreciate it.

Actually my budgie, his name is 'Doga' by the way, based on a character from an Indian comic, he is too fond of my cell phone and as soon as I try to go for a pic, he will start staring or going for the phone itself. Kids these days, right? I will still try.

Another thing I observed is when he playfully bites my finger he applies good pressure, but when I serve veggies, he tries to eat them but doesn't seem to be able to chew off of them. Is this related to beak problems? He eats his seeds very comfortably.


----------

